# When starting a farm...



## FarmersDigest (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you know what people are buying in the area? We have looked on Craigslist in the farm section for that are, and we looked at the auction for that area. Any other ideas? We also looked on Craigslist for the alfalfa, since that's what we would be selling too. I was thinking of doing a post, but not sure about that. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 30, 2014)

For example, we were thinking about goats, but if there isn't a market, we wouldn't want to do that. So how would we find out if people are buying?


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 30, 2014)

Where is your future farm going to be located ?  What are the weather conditions like ?  How large of a farm, soil types, terrain, carrying capacity of the land  of various livestock, what are the local crops grown in the area and their yields. What are your experiences in farming, education and other skills.   Population of surrounding towns and ethnic base.  These as well as other factors will influence what to grow to market.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2014)

Check to see if you have an extension service in your area.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 30, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> Where is your future farm going to be located ?  What are the weather conditions like ?  How large of a farm, soil types, terrain, carrying capacity of the land  of various livestock, what are the local crops grown in the area and their yields. What are your experiences in farming, education and other skills.   Population of surrounding towns and ethnic base.  These as well as other factors will influence what to grow to market.


Awesome, thank you very much! The farm is an hour away from the nearest store, which worried us because I'm sure we might run into a problem with that. It gets really cold during the winter and really hot in the summer. 400 acres. I'm going to have to figure out the other stuff, as I'm not sure of it all. There is angus on the farm, alfalfa, and horses.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 30, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Check to see if you have an extension service in your area.


Ok great, thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2014)

An hour from the store.....will teach you to make a list and buy two or three of everything. A well stocked pantry will come in handy. You will learn to plan your trips to town and do everything you need to do in that one trip.

What state is the farm in and what towns would be your market area? Alfalfa is sold all over the country, as are Angus.

Here is a link to a farm that has their own USDA butcher/slaughter specializing in grass fed meat. He buys from other farmers as well as raising his own beef.

http://www.texasgrassfedbeef.com/

Here is a link that is packed with information on hog farming. They recently opened their own butcher/slaughter shop. You can spend forever on his blog, I love reading it!

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/home/

Both of these sell local, plus they ship. Look around in your area for anybody doing the same thing.

Is there any farmers markets in the area? There is a CSA in Pittsburg, Texas and they sell in Dallas, Texas-about a 2- 3 hour drive.

If there are Angus and alfalfa grown now on this farm-who are they selling to? You might already have a built in market and her we are trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 31, 2014)

Baymule said:


> An hour from the store.....will teach you to make a list and buy two or three of everything. A well stocked pantry will come in handy. You will learn to plan your trips to town and do everything you need to do in that one trip.
> 
> What state is the farm in and what towns would be your market area? Alfalfa is sold all over the country, as are Angus.
> 
> ...



So true, and that will be nice to get into a routine of getting everything in 1 trip! My DH gets paid 1 a month, so I already know how to get everything we need and pay all bills in the beginning of the month. I was taught by my grandparents and mom to have a stocked pantry.

It's in Oregon. The main cities would be Pendleton, and Bend.  

Wow, you are too good to us! Thank you for helping us out with all the info you have shared and found! We looked up small processing plants, and DH said he doesn't want to sell to other states, just too much do's and don'ts to go through. The plant he works out now is a small business, and all the crap they have to put up with from inspectors, has made him not want to do that. He knows we will still have to go through inspections just selling locally, but he said it's not as extreme.

Hogs would be great too! We were talking about doing hogs, but that will have to be later down the road. As we are going to listen to everyone, and start small! When DH gets home I'll have him look at these great websites too. Because they have so much info and great ideas! Thank you for finding these. 

I've tried seeing if anyone else is doing the same thing, but all I can find is farmers selling cattle on Craigslist. Oh I did find a butcher in Bend that buys from local farmers. So maybe we can talk to them?

Yes, there is a big farmers market in Bend. Didn't think of looking up Pendleton, I need to do that next!

The husband and wife team are living on the farm retired, so it's just kind of a hobby farm. They sell cattle to the local auction. It's in Vale, it's not like the auctions here. Where the animals are sick and nasty. It's one that can do the auction on line, and the lots look nice! Here animals are sick and the lots are nasty!

Lol  I like your way of thinking!  Thanks again for your knowledge, taking your time to help us, and for researching! We go to the farm in Jan., and I'll be taking pics so I can post them on here.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, you ask for help around here, and you get a deluge!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2014)

I just did a quick search and their is a fair amount of information available on the Oregon Department of Agricultural website, with a lot of information broken down by county.  Also, along the lines of what someone else said, weather and soil will dictate your options.  The state website also has agricultural maps that give some of that type of information too.

Isn't eastern Oregon fairly dry?  I was looking at some of those maps and areas there are listed as "arid" and "semi arid".  You would need to know that for sure and if irrigation is required and available water source.

All of this information would also dictate the fair price for the land.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 31, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Well, you ask for help around here, and you get a deluge!


lol yes indeed, and man am I forever grateful for it!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 31, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I just did a quick search and their is a fair amount of information available on the Oregon Department of Agricultural website, with a lot of information broken down by county.  Also, along the lines of what someone else said, weather and soil will dictate your options.  The state website also has agricultural maps that give some of that type of information too.
> 
> Isn't eastern Oregon fairly dry?  I was looking at some of those maps and areas there are listed as "arid" and "semi arid".  You would need to know that for sure and if irrigation is required and available water source.
> 
> All of this information would also dictate the fair price for the land.



We looked there too and it gave some info. that helped us. The people that live there now are doing alfalfa now, so I know we can do that. He also has all the water rights in that area including a part of the river that is across the road


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok, I was just about to mention water rights. Glad to know they come with the place.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 1, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> Ok, I was just about to mention water rights. Glad to know they come with the place.


Yes, that was one of the first thing's he told us, just when DH thought about asking.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2015)

What, comes "with" the farm?
The angus?
Horses?
Hay fields and equipment to do something with the alfalfa?

If you are going to get into 400 acres for cattle, you do realize, that the buy in for a producing herd right now is going to be very expensive--right? 
Just using a generic 2.5 acres per cow/calf pair, 400 acres could (managed correctly) conceivably carry 150 pairs. At today's prices, just off the top of my head, that's about $1500/pair X 150 pairs=$250,000. Add to that, the cost of AI and or a bull--at least  2 good bulls if you aren't going to AI--a good bull will run somewhere north of $3500. 
Now, you hypothetically have a herd--you also have to feed it and take care of it--and produce offspring from it to sell. Feed grain, medicine, vet bills, transportation, tractor to move hay, trailers to transport livestock, fence upkeep, cattle handling facility..it all costs $$$$$$$$.

But, you need to figure your hay own needs as well, in addition to how much hay you want to produce as a salable product, and how much of the acreage you want to use for pasture and how much for your own winter needs. Is there a market there for your hay--or is the market saturated already? You need to talk to a lot of people--in that area, that are already operating a farm of this size.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 3, 2015)

3 horses, but only 1 that is ride able.  Yup, all the angus. DH thinks there was about 100 or so head of cattle. Yup all the hay equipment as well! He told us that the place is turn key operation. The one thing that we HAVE to build, is the processing plant, and then get it usda inspected. We have it planned, that the alfalfa he has now would feed the cattle, and that we would need to add another 100 acres of alfalfa for selling. He already has the pastures split of for the cattle. The horses have their own corral. Oh and we would have to build a shelter for the alfalfa. He already has a barn, but with us wanting to do more than what he does now, we would need a place for all we want to sell. He sells to the auction that's near by. He also sells to his neighbors. He has 4 bulls as of right now. DH has already been thinking about he can make it more efficient. I have been thinking what all I can do to help with income. Pretty sure I'll have to work off the farm for a year or too.  But I'm willing to do it for our dream! We know what we are looking at isn't going to be cheap, but DH, the farmer, and I really think with my DH's skills, we can make it! The closest butcher is 1-1 1/2 away.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 3, 2015)

You are giving information regarding the 400 acres in bits and pieces, so the information / advice may or may not be of much value.  My 19.5 acre ranch in central Cal.high desert has a carrying capacity of 2.5 acres / cow since my well produces 152 gals. from a depth of 29 ft. , while just 2 miles away one is lucky to get 5 gals. from 200- 300 ft. down and IF the water doesn't have salt in it.  Carrying capacity could be as low as 1 cow per 50 acres with drinking water hauled in.  All this from a geologic sheer of the soils strata. Our neighbor 1 mile in the opposite direction has several water wells for drinking water for the cows only .  He owns 5,000 acres of hilly dry pasture that produces green grass from Dec to April  of the rainy season and dry the rest of the year so he has to bring in 15 truck + trailer loads of alfalfa to carry his herd of 175 cows + calves.You mentioned that water rights go with the property.  How much water to irrigate how many usable crop acres and what is the tonnage yield from how many cuttings of the alfalfa ( any facilities for it's storage ?) , and how much land is dry high desert range land will determine the carrying capacity of cattle and / or sheep.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, and I'm sorry for that. Like I said this month on the 17th we have a meeting with the husband/wife team to talk more details! Then we will get to see what will and will not happen! He has a gravity fed watering system for the cows. It is fed from a pond. We will be hopefully getting to find out all that valuable info on the 17th. Yes, he has a barn that he stores it in now, but like I said earlier, we will have to build another storage barn for how much we want to sell. Thank you for your time, and so sorry I don't have all the info just yet!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 3, 2015)

Just some random thoughts - a turnkey operation sounds great, but a place that big is a lot of work.  Countless details.  Can you or your DH do the equipment maintenance and repair yourselves or hire it out - to someone who will come to you, or will you have to find a way to get the equipment to them?  Fixing fence, keeping the water supply lines and troughs in good order and cleaned, barn maintenance - stuff always breaks around a farm.

Doctoring the animals - everything from breeding safely (for you and the animals), to vaccinations of the pregnant cows at the right time, watching for the births and knowing what you can handle and when to call the vet (plan on sleepless nights), shots for the calves, bottle feeding some of them if the mom doesn't make it (and what do you do with dead stock - bury it on your property or have someone come get it?), castrating, tagging, weaning, marketing, selling, separating into groups to prepare for selling, processing, breeding.

Check into insurance, for the farm and yourselves.  If Heaven forbid you or DH gets injured (and there's lots of ways to do that on a farm), you may need to hire someone in to help.

It's exciting, but it's a lot of work, and this is just from someone who has 6 acres, not a 'real' farm.  Go into it with your eyes wide open, and realize that it *will* be a lot more work, and cost more money, than you ever thought.  If you love it and can make it work, it will be worth it though.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 3, 2015)

norseofcourse said:


> Just some random thoughts - a turnkey operation sounds great, but a place that big is a lot of work.  Countless details.  Can you or your DH do the equipment maintenance and repair yourselves or hire it out - to someone who will come to you, or will you have to find a way to get the equipment to them?  Fixing fence, keeping the water supply lines and troughs in good order and cleaned, barn maintenance - stuff always breaks around a farm.
> 
> Doctoring the animals - everything from breeding safely (for you and the animals), to vaccinations of the pregnant cows at the right time, watching for the births and knowing what you can handle and when to call the vet (plan on sleepless nights), shots for the calves, bottle feeding some of them if the mom doesn't make it (and what do you do with dead stock - bury it on your property or have someone come get it?), castrating, tagging, weaning, marketing, selling, separating into groups to prepare for selling, processing, breeding.
> 
> ...



We know it's a lot of work, and money. That's why we have already had many sleepless nights. We find ourselves asking and thinking, are we really thinking this through. Should we really be doing this? It's beyond scary for us. My parents have 40 acres, I know it's nothing compared to what we are looking at, but we help them all the time. Which includes staying up there for a weekend while they are gone. Again, I know it's not the scale that we would be looking at and it's just for a weekend. But at least we have some idea.

Dh is a quick learner, and thank God he doesn't have one of those attitudes of I know everything and I don't need to ask anyone for help. I am one of those wives that he can ask for help and I'll do what he asks. Again, not saying we know all and we can do anything and everything. We have a lot to learn. A LOT!

Thank you for talking to us about the insurance as well. Dh told me that if he ever were to get hurt, he'd hire someone. He doesn't want me having to do that all on my own. He's very protective of me that way. At times, it can be a little frustrating. Eyes, and ears are very wide open. After we go on the 17th, my Dh wants to take my Daddy there, and have him see the place. He values my Dad's opinion, which makes me smile and means so much. Not saying my Dad knows everything either, just someone that we trust, and my Dad is not one to sugar coat thing's either. He's one that tells you how it is!

This morning my stomach hurts because of all the info we have been looking at. Just because I stress about the unknown and the new. Dh has said numerous times, if I fail, I'd never be able to forgive myself. You and the kids mean everything to me. I can't fail. I know he will do everything ha can to make sure this works. I am willing to work off the farm. But again, it all comes down to the 17th. Thank you for taking your time out to write.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2015)

OK FarmersDigest... your original request for help/guidance/opinions/advice got me to look. Now I'm enthralled and will be following the thread to read about your progress and outcome. Wow, what an adventure huh? Wishing you and the DH all the best to make this a truly happy new year!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2015)

It is wonderful that the owners are so helpful. Are they moving totally away, as in far, far away? Or are they still going to be close by? Any possibility of writing into the contract or verbal agreement of a 1 year retainer for advice and help? After all, they built this farm and they could prove invaluable to you. Just a thought......


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 3, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> OK FarmersDigest... your original request for help/guidance/opinions/advice got me to look. Now I'm enthralled and will be following the thread to read about your progress and outcome. Wow, what an adventure huh? Wishing you and the DH all the best to make this a truly happy new year!



Well thank you, that's much appreciated! An adventure indeed. Scary, but good. We wish you a truly happy new year as well.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 3, 2015)

Baymule said:


> It is wonderful that the owners are so helpful. Are they moving totally away, as in far, far away? Or are they still going to be close by? Any possibility of writing into the contract or verbal agreement of a 1 year retainer for advice and help? After all, they built this farm and they could prove invaluable to you. Just a thought......



The great thing is Dh met this guy through his work, and was impressed with my Dh's skill and hard work ethic. No, they are moving about 2 hours away. That's a great idea, thank you!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2015)

If I were you, I'd write a business plan before you jump too far into the new farm. Just because it's an established business doesn't mean you, as the new owners/managers will know how to run it right/efficiently/profitably without researching ahead of time.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 4, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> If I were you, I'd write a business plan before you jump too far into the new farm. Just because it's an established business doesn't mean you, as the new owners/managers will know how to run it right/efficiently/profitably without researching ahead of time.



Yup, and we are in the process of doing that. We actually posted on here about doing one. Thank you for your info.


----------

